# Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur



## Raubfischzahn (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle,

auch wenn es das Thema schon öfters angesprochen wurde, wollte ich aus aktuellem Anlass mal eure Meinung zum Thema: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr, erfahren.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?Konntet ihr feststellen, dass mit farbiger Schnurr die Fänge/Bisse weniger sind als mit unauffäliger Schnurr? 

Und mit welcher Schnurrfarbe angelt ihr?


----------



## entspannt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Ich finde da gibt es beim Angeln mit Kunstködern keinen unterschied.


----------



## paul hucho (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal ne rote Geflochtene geholt. Bin  gespannt ob ich wirklich merkbar weniger Bisse bekomme. Obwohl ich schon glaub das es die Sache was schwieriger machen könnte |supergri



#h


----------



## FreV (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Habe vorgestern meine neue, rote gefolchtene Schnur getestet! Den 80er Hecht hats nicht gestört  War auch erst skeptisch, aber der Händler hat mir die Rote gerade für GuFi angeln ans Herz gelegt! Also ich bin voll und ganz zhufrieden!


----------



## Kark (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Ich angel teilweise mit gelber Schnur. Die Hechte stört es überhaupt nicht. Ich fange gleich oder besser....was also nichts mit der Farbe der Schnur zu tun hat.


----------



## FreV (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Man kann sich ja auch einfach ma die Frage stellen, welcher Hersteller freiwillig farbige Schnüre auf den Markt bringt und diese recht weit verbreitet sind, wenn sie scheuchend wirken würden  Ich hätte da keine Bedenken an deiner Stelle, gerade beim Kunstköder angeln.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



FreV schrieb:


> Habe vorgestern meine neue, rote gefolchtene Schnur getestet! Den 80er Hecht hats nicht gestört  War auch erst skeptisch, aber der Händler hat mir die Rote gerade für GuFi angeln ans Herz gelegt! Also ich bin voll und ganz zhufrieden!


 

Rot soll angeblich für den Fisch schlecht bis gar nicht zu sehen sein.

Einige Firmen werben damit.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

ich fische auch eine gelbe schnur & es macht nix und aussrdem hat man ja noch je nachanelart fluorocarbon oder sthlvorfsch noch dran!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Ich habe bisher keinen Unterschied zwischen rot, gelb, weiß und grün merken können. #h

Mir ist die Farbe eh egal mitlerweile, ich weiß auch bei grüner Schnur wo in etwa mein Köder rumeiert.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



FreV schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja auch einfach ma die Frage stellen, welcher Hersteller freiwillig farbige Schnüre auf den Markt bringt und diese recht weit verbreitet sind, wenn sie scheuchend wirken würden  Ich hätte da keine Bedenken an deiner Stelle, gerade beim Kunstköder angeln.


 
Das ist eine Sache der Werbung. Wenn dir jeder sagt gelbe Schnur siehst du besser und damit auch den Biss, dann kaufst du das auch. (ab)


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> ich fische auch eine gelbe schnur & es macht nix und aussrdem hat man ja noch je nachanelart fluorocarbon oder sthlvorfsch noch dran!


 


Angelkollege,#h

kannst du das bitte mal verständlich erklären? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FreV (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Mir gings ja nicht um die Bisserkennung, da hast du vermutlich recht, dass damit geworben wird. Mir gings eher darum, dass Händler wohl kaum ne farbige Schnur vermarkten, welche eine extreme, bzw, überhaupt eine Scheuchwirkung auf den Fisch ausübt!


----------



## Raubfischzahn (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



FreV schrieb:


> ...der Händler hat mir die Rote gerade für GuFi angeln ans Herz gelegt! Also ich bin voll und ganz zhufrieden!




Da frage ich mich aber, warum hat er dir nicht eine gelbe empfohlen. Hat eine gelbe Schnurr dann doch eine Scheuchwirkung?

Das Fische das Rot schlechter bis gar nicht wahrnehmen kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Regenwürmer sind ja auch Lichtscheue tierchen aber wenn man mit einer Rotlichtlampe losgeht, stört sie das nicht.


----------



## FreV (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Naja es ging da in erster Linie darum, dass rote Schnur in manchen Situationen vielleicht etwas besser zu erkennen ist, als eine gelbe. Darüber lässt sich nun natürlich auch streiten


----------



## Kark (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Rot soll angeblich für den Fisch schlecht bis gar nicht zu sehen sein.
> 
> Einige Firmen werben damit.



Rot ist die erste Farbe die im Wasser absorbiert wird. Ein einer bestimmten Tiefe ist rot nicht mehr sichtbar sondern erscheint einfach als grau.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



Kark schrieb:


> Rot ist die erste Farbe die im Wasser absorbiert wird. Ein einer bestimmten Tiefe ist rot nicht mehr sichtbar sondern erscheint einfach als grau.


 
Ja genau, aber ob es für den Fisch sichtbar ist oder nicht?

Für welchen Fisch.... usw.......

Ich glaube wir müssen uns auf unser Gefühl verlassen.

oder genug Mono-Schnur vorschalten.


----------



## biX (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Also ich angle sowohl mit gelben als auch mit roten Schnuren. In "normaltrüben" Gewässern konnte ich zu monofilen oder nicht eingefärbten geflochtenen Schnüren keine Unterschiede feststellen. Auch nicht in klaren Gewässern, wo kein Angeldruck herrscht (z.B. Schärenhechte Rügen, Schweden). Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Hechte hier keine Zusammenhang mit der Schnur und "Problemen" herstellen können, weil einfach die "schlechte Erfahrung" fehlt, der Angeldruck also niedrig ist.
(anders sieht es dann schon wieder mit den standorttreuen Hechten in den Bodden aus ...)
Problematisch wird es in klaren Gewässern, wo ein großer Angeldruck vorliegt.
Habe vor kurzem in Bayern in Seen geangelt, wo Sichtweiten von über 6 Meter vorliegen. Da sind dann 1,5 Meter Flourocarbon vor dem Hardmonovorfach (ja, ja sonst immer Stahl) und eine durchsichtige geflochtene (Crystal) schon wesentlich besser.
Die Fische reagieren da extrem vorsichtig, wenn irgendetwas nicht stimmt, da sie in der Regel "gewisse schlechte Erfahrungen" haben.

Die Crystal sieht man über Wasser übrigens besser als gelb/rot, wobei man die Gelbe wieder bei bedecktem Wetter und die Rote bei hellem Wetter besser sieht (jedenfalls meine Erfahrung).

MfG


----------



## Zoddl (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Das Fische das Rot schlechter bis gar nicht wahrnehmen kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Regenwürmer sind ja auch Lichtscheue tierchen aber wenn man mit einer Rotlichtlampe losgeht, stört sie das nicht.


Da haste aber als Raubfischangler einen wichtigen Punkt vergessen!
Rote Kunstköder müssten demnach für die Raubfische dann "unsichtbar" bzw. grau erscheinen! Und gerade das rote Wollbüschel oder die roten Federn am Drilling machen einen Spinner erst richtig fängig!

Ich selber fische immer noch ausschliesslich mit Monofilen (Spinnfischen auf kurze Distanzen) und merke bei Verwendung von selbst dünnen , matten Stahlvorfächern (1x19 5,9kg) einen deutlichen Einbruch bei den Barschbissen. Die Hechte störts aber gar nicht!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Irgendwie hat der Zoddl auch recht.

Wenn die Farben nämlich egal wären, frage ich mich doch warum Dorsche in teilweise 20 Meter tiefem Wasser manchmal nur auf Orange, Schwarz oder Rot gehen... #c
Klar ist die Köderführung wichtig, aber manchmal ist es einfach so. |kopfkrat


----------



## FreV (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Ein Fisch müsste man sein!


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

ehm ich min nn mn noch ein vorfah dran hat dann hat des ja niht ein gelbe oder rote farbesoden möglich unauffällg wie ds flurocarbn wenn man z.b 0cm vorfach nimmt dann schautja der hecht oder zande auchniht auf die hauptschnur sondrn au den köder und a kder ist j das vorfach deshlab^^


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Ich benutze nun seit einiger Zeit auch rote Schnur. Und auch wenn sie nicht
lange rot ist, sondern recht schnell rosa wird, so glaube ich schon an diesen
Lichtbrechungsindex ,wonach Rot wohl die Farbe sein soll, welche nach spätestens 3m Wassertiefe zum Grau wird und so für die Fische schlechter erkennbar ist, als andere Farben.
Aber leider gehts dem Angler genau so und gerade bei schlechten Sichtverhältnissen ist eine feine Rote fast nicht mehr zu erkennen!
Da ist jede Grüne sogar besser, Gelb und Pink sowieso!
Speziell beim Gummiangeln,wo man ja den Schnureintauchpunkt im Auge behält, ist Rot schlichtweg ungeeignet.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gosef (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Ich habe in diesem Jahr sowohl gelbe wie auch rote Schnur gefsicht und muss sagen, dass ich mehr Bisse auf die Rote Schnur hatte! Ich mache das jetzt nicht an der Farbe fest, aber es war halt einfach so!


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> ehm ich min nn mn noch ein vorfah dran hat dann hat des ja niht ein gelbe oder rote farbesoden möglich unauffällg wie ds flurocarbn wenn man z.b 0cm vorfach nimmt dann schautja der hecht oder zande auchniht auf die hauptschnur sondrn au den köder und a kder ist j das vorfach deshlab^^





WAT ????? Ick hab nich ein Wort verstanden und den Sinn schon gar nicht .... Geht dat nen bisschen verständlicher |kopfkrat


Gruß Toxe


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> ehm ich min nn mn noch ein vorfah dran hat dann hat des ja niht ein gelbe oder rote farbesoden möglich unauffällg wie ds flurocarbn wenn man z.b 0cm vorfach nimmt dann schautja der hecht oder zande auchniht auf die hauptschnur sondrn au den köder und a kder ist j das vorfach deshlab^^


 


Sag mal,ist deine Tastatur kaputt? Falls nicht,so ist es eine
Frechheit was du hier ablieferst.#q

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

*


*ehm ich min nn mn noch ein vorfah dran hat dann hat des ja niht ein  gelbe oder rote farbesoden möglich unauffällg wie ds flurocarbn wenn man  z.b 0cm Vorfach  nimmt dann schautja der Hecht oder  zande auchniht auf die hauptschnur sondrn au den köder und a kder ist j  das Vorfach  deshlab^^
*


Ich auch nix kann verstehen!

*Taxidermist
*
*


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

j wenn ich versuch zu schreiben ohne anddauernd auf den bilschirm zu schauen kam ds rauss, sorry!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Hat eine gelbe Schnurr dann doch eine Scheuchwirkung?


 Nachts sind alle Katzen grau, in diesem Sinne: Geh doch mal bitte mit der Maus auf das Wort Schnurr in deinen Texten!#h


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

OMG , Wenn Du nicht auf den Bildschirm schaust und auf Deine Finger ja anscheinend auch nicht, würde mich mal interessieren wo Du so rumguckst wärend Du schreibst ....


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> *j wenn ich versuch zu schreiben ohne anddauernd auf den bilschirm zu schauen kam ds rauss, sorry!*







Dieser Schrott ist auch nicht viel besser.|rolleyes


Jürgen


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

aber man kann es doch lesen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Man könnte, aber man möchte nicht, also verschone uns mit diesem Kauderwelsch!


----------



## Raubfischzahn (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

@Sten Hagelvoll
Anscheinend ist es aber noch keinen Aufgefallen ausser dir
Daher lassen wir das einfach mal so stehen:mMiez

So jetzt aber mal zurück zum Thema. Anscheinend wird ja häufiger mit roter Schnur gefischt als mit anderen Farben.

Woran liegt das?
Wenn so viele auf Rot vertrauen, warum wird dann Bsp.weise gelbe Schnur oft so hoch gelobt. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als ich mir das erste mal geflochtene Schnur zulegen wollte. Da haben mir viele gesagt, die Farbe spielt überhaupt keine Rolle und Gelb wäre da am besten, da man diese auch gut auf dem Wasser sieht.
Hat farbige Schnur dann doch eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung?

Bin auf weiter Meinungen und Erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Ich nehm bisher nur grün. Ich denke auch dass eine bunte (oder auch nur grüne) Strippe eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung hat.

Das ist aber von der Fischart und dem Gewässer abhängig.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Also ich meine dass es doch auch auf das Vorfach darauf ankommt oder nicht?


----------



## Boendall (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



FreV schrieb:


> Mir gings ja nicht um die Bisserkennung, da hast du vermutlich recht, dass damit geworben wird. Mir gings eher darum, dass Händler wohl kaum ne farbige Schnur vermarkten, welche eine extreme, bzw, überhaupt eine Scheuchwirkung auf den Fisch ausübt!


 
Wenn man durch geschickte Werbung dem Kunden weissmachen kann, dass die färbige der Bringer ist, wird sie trotz höheren Preis und Scheuchwirkung gekauft.

Ganz ehrlich,  hatte mal eine regenbogenfärbige geflochtene, die alle 10m oder so die Farbe geändert hat. (rot blau gelb ob grün dabei war weiß ich nicht mehr) und die hat auch gefangen. Ich jedenfalls mache die Schnurwahl nicht von der Farbe abhängig.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> @Sten Hagelvoll
> *Anscheinend ist es aber noch keinen Aufgefallen ausser dir*
> Daher lassen wir das einfach mal so stehen:mMiez
> 
> ...


 



Es ist sicherlich noch vielen aufgefallen,aber vermutlich 
sind die jetzt beim Augenarzt.
Aber wie man jetzt sieht,kann der Kollege auch anders.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Ich fische grünes und rotes Geflecht und konnte bisher keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Case (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*

Konnte bei grau, rot oder grün auch keinen Unterschied
feststellen. 

Beim Posenfischen auf Hecht benutze ich immer noch gern
das alte, grüne, Kunststoffummantelte Stahlvorfach in 7 Kilo.
Ich fang deswegen nicht weniger als mit dem, ausgiebig
getesteten, 1x7 oder auch 7x7, egal ob glänzend oder
brünniert.

Case


----------



## snorreausflake (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Es ist sicherlich noch vielen aufgefallen,aber vermutlich
> sind die jetzt beim Augenarzt.
> Aber wie man jetzt sieht,kann der Kollege auch anders.:m
> 
> ...


Thema verfehlt, setzten 6!!!!
Sten wies auf den Schreibfehler im Wort Schnur hin!#h

Stroft hat doch die GTP in blau, eigentlich , müsste die doch am besten unter Wasser zu sehen sein oder?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Naja, überleg mal wie auffällig Blau im Wasser ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Thema verfehlt, setzten 6!!!!
> Sten wies auf den Schreibfehler im Wort Schnur hin!#h
> 
> Stroft hat doch die GTP in blau, eigentlich , müsste die doch am besten unter Wasser zu sehen sein oder?


 


Sehr eigenwillige Interpretation. :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## paul hucho (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Das wird hier nie ein Ende finden |bla:|bla:|bla:

Aber gut, ich bleibe dabei die Schnur kann schäuchen, muss aber nicht. Und das das mit ner Gelben öfter der Fall sein kann, ist ja wohl klar !

#h


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Naja, überleg mal wie auffällig Blau im Wasser ist.


 
Blau hat eine sehr hohe Sichtigkeit im Wasser. Gehört zu den Farben, die am längsten im Wasser wahrnehmbar sind.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Das wird hier nie ein Ende finden |bla:|bla:|bla:
> 
> Aber gut, ich bleibe dabei die Schnur kann schäuchen, muss aber nicht. Und das das mit ner Gelben öfter der Fall sein kann, ist ja wohl klar !
> 
> #h


 


 Keinesfalls,hattest du am Rhein nicht auch eine gelbe  Schnur drauf? 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## paul hucho (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

^^Kommt aber auch auf Hintergrund und Wassertrübung an.Aber ne blaue also ne richtig blaue würde ich mir auch nicht draufziehn.
#h


----------



## paul hucho (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Nö, weiss ausgefärbt Spezialb 

#h


----------



## Veit (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Eine Scheuchwirkung besonders von gelber Schnur gibt es definitiv, davon bin ich felsenfest überzeugt, weil wir es im direkten Vergleich ganz einfach mehrfach feststellen konnten. Zielfisch war Zander + Barsch, Hechte scheint es eher weniger zustören. Dieser Scheucheffekt tritt insbesondere in verhältnismäßig klarem Wasser und ganz besonders bei Sonnenschein ein. An trüben Tagen oder bei sehr trübem Wasser ist der Scheucheffekt kaum bemerkbar. 
Man muss dazu sagen, dass wir dabei Gewässer beangelt haben, die über derartig gute Zanderbestände verfügen, dass regelmäßig zweistellige Stückzahlen an einem Angeltag möglich sind. An Gewässern, wo man nur an guten Tagen mal mehr als ein, zwei Raubfisch fängt, wird man zumindest mittelfristig auch keine aussagekräftigen Schlüsse ziehen zu können höchsten nach mehrere Jahren und dann auch nur anhand der Ergebnisse mehrerer Personen mit unterschiedlicher Schnurfarbe.
Wenn aber z.Bsp. an einem Tag 10:1 Zander gefangen werden und zwei Leute mit dem selben Köder direkt nebeneinander standen (so ging es uns vor ein paar Wochen), wobei der eine unauffällig grüne Schnur und der andere dünnere, aber leuchtend gelbe hatte, kann man meiner Meinung nach schon sagen, woran es höchstwahrscheinlich gelegen hat. 

Ich kann nur jedem raten, eine moosgrüne oder rote Schnur zu fischen. Mit diesen Schüren wird man zumindest bei bestimmten Bedinungen tatsächlich mehr fangen, als mit gelben Schnüren. Alleinschon weil man sich keinesfalls angewöhnen sollte Bisse bzw. Grundkontakt eines Gummiköders durch Beobachten der Schnur zu registrieren. Das muss man über das Handgelenk erspüren können, wenn man für alle Situationen gewappnet sein will.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



paul hucho schrieb:


> ^^Kommt aber auch auf Hintergrund und Wassertrübung an.Aber ne blaue also ne richtig blaue würde ich mir auch nicht draufziehn.
> #h


 


Paul,#h

so eine schöne gelbe vorm Rapsfeld,:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## paul hucho (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

@ Veit
JO. Meine Meinung!!!|good:|good:|good:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Blau hat eine sehr hohe Sichtigkeit im Wasser. Gehört zu den Farben, die am längsten im Wasser wahrnehmbar sind.


 

Warnehmbar und auffällig sind für mich zwei verschiedene Dinge. Und blau ist alles andere als auffällig (wenn auch sichtbar)


----------



## Boendall (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Naja, überleg mal wie auffällig Blau im Wasser ist.


Das Letzte mal holte mich der Bademeister raus, weil (ich) blau im Wasser so auffällig war


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Ich denke den Hechten ist die Farbe vollkommen gleich und wie Case schon schreibt, ist denen wohl auch das dicke nylonummantelte Stahlvorfach egal.
Anders wird es mit Barsch sein,aber dabei verwende ich immer noch das gute alte Mono, oder solches als Vorfach!

Taxidermist


----------



## paul hucho (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Nööööhööö, Gelb ist kacke!!!


#h


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Ich fische schon immer Neongelb auf der Spinnpeitsche und fange genauso fische Zander Hechte Barsche wie andere mit Super unsichtbar High End xxxx.

Es beißt sogar öfter mal was Ü 1m also schlauer sind die alten auch nicht,und Scheuchwirkung,ich glaub net dran dafür hab ich schon genug mit Neonfarben gefangen,meist sogar auf gelbe fluo Gummis,und die gibt es ja zu tausenden im See als futterfisch ^^

#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Nö, weiss ausgefärbt Spezialb
> 
> #h


 



#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## paul hucho (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich fische schon immer Neongelb auf der Spinnpeitsche und fange genauso fische Zander Hechte Barsche wie andere mit Super unsichtbar High End xxxx.
> 
> Es beißt sogar öfter mal was Ü 1m also schlauer sind die alten auch nicht,und Scheuchwirkung,ich glaub net dran dafür hab ich schon genug mit Neonfarben gefangen,meist sogar auf gelbe fluo Gummis,und die gibt es ja zu tausenden im See als futterfisch ^^
> 
> #h






Und wenn, ich hätte einfach kein vertrauen mehr in die Fängigkeit meiner Montage. Ich ich glaube das ist auch ein Punkt, vielleicht sogar der Grösste.....|kopfkrat

#h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



Boendall schrieb:


> Das Letzte mal holte mich der Bademeister raus, weil (ich) blau im Wasser so auffällig war


 

Wie? Du bist ein Schlumpf? |bigeyes :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Was für ein cooler Thread. :g

Sagt mir mit was ihr am Gewässer angelt - und ich nehme dann dort was anderes! :m
Schade ist nur, dass ich meist doch nicht so genau weiß, mit was die anderen Angler in den letzten 48h das Wasser zerfurcht haben.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



Veit schrieb:


> Eine Scheuchwirkung besonders von gelber Schnur gibt es definitiv, davon bin ich felsenfest überzeugt, weil wir es im direkten Vergleich ganz einfach mehrfach feststellen konnten. Zielfisch war Zander + Barsch, Hechte scheint es eher weniger zustören. Dieser Scheucheffekt tritt insbesondere in verhältnismäßig klarem Wasser und ganz besonders bei Sonnenschein ein. An trüben Tagen oder bei sehr trübem Wasser ist der Scheucheffekt kaum bemerkbar.
> Man muss dazu sagen, dass wir dabei Gewässer beangelt haben, die über derartig gute Zanderbestände verfügen, dass regelmäßig zweistellige Stückzahlen an einem Angeltag möglich sind. An Gewässern, wo man nur an guten Tagen mal mehr als ein, zwei Raubfisch fängt, wird man zumindest mittelfristig auch keine aussagekräftigen Schlüsse ziehen zu können höchsten nach mehrere Jahren und dann auch nur anhand der Ergebnisse mehrerer Personen mit unterschiedlicher Schnurfarbe.
> Wenn aber z.Bsp. an einem Tag 10:1 Zander gefangen werden und zwei Leute mit dem selben Köder direkt nebeneinander standen (so ging es uns vor ein paar Wochen), wobei der eine unauffällig grüne Schnur und der andere dünnere, aber leuchtend gelbe hatte, kann man meiner Meinung nach schon sagen, woran es höchstwahrscheinlich gelegen hat.
> 
> Ich kann nur jedem raten, eine moosgrüne oder rote Schnur zu fischen. Mit diesen Schüren wird man zumindest bei bestimmten Bedinungen tatsächlich mehr fangen, als mit gelben Schnüren. Alleinschon weil man sich keinesfalls angewöhnen sollte Bisse bzw. Grundkontakt eines Gummiköders durch Beobachten der Schnur zu registrieren. Das muss man über das Handgelenk erspüren können, wenn man für alle Situationen gewappnet sein will.


 



kann ich so unterschreiben! fange mit rot mehr als vorher mit der gelben!


----------



## cybershot (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

nicht nur die Farbe wirkt scheuchend sondern auch die Dicke des Materials.
Grüße,
Cybershot


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Ich fische momentan Orange und habe vorher nur mit Grau- Grün- und Brauntönen gefischt.

Ich sehe keinen großen Vorteil in einer gut sichtbaren Leine. Auch nicht beim Gummifischangeln. Ich weiß echt nicht, was die Leute immer damit haben. #c
Ne dunkle Schnur ist gegen die Reflektionen auf dem Wasser manchmal sogar besser zu sehen. Das Orange bringt hauptsächlich was bei Bäumen im Hintergrund. Die hab ich kaum. Ich hab auch ohne Schnurglotzerei wenig Probleme mit Bisserkennung und Ködergefühl.

Werde das nächste mal wieder ne unauffällige Farbe nehmen. Ob's besser ist wg. der Scheuchwirkung weiß ich nicht, aber wozu ne knallige Farbe nehmen, wenn's mir persönlich garnichts bringt. Dann doch lieber auf der sicheren Seite mit der Scheuchwirkung.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnurr*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wenn die Farben nämlich egal wären, frage ich mich doch warum Dorsche in teilweise 20 Meter tiefem Wasser manchmal nur auf Orange, Schwarz oder Rot gehen... #c



Ich denke, daß liegt daran, daß diese Farben in der Tiefe ganz unauffällig und dezent wirken, grau eben.

Ich frag mich manchmal auch, warum es so wenige Köder in Mausgrau gibt. Das ist eigentlich ne Top-Farbe.


----------



## Kark (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Haha der Kunstköderangler ist häufig auch ein Sammler....
Und bunt ist in vielen Augen einfach schöner als "mausgrau".


----------



## vermesser (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Also ich angel immer möglichst unauffällig. Das heißt in klaren Gewässern auch klare Mono, ein dünnes Wolframvorfach und kleine Wirbel...

Und ich muss sagen, daß ich deutlich mehr fange, als Mitangler, die mit dickerer, auffälliger Schnur und nylonummantelten, grünem Stahlvorfach angeln...ob es nun an der Köderführung oder an der Montage liegt, da möchte ich mich nicht festlegen.

Aber generell würde ich immer so unauffällig und sensibel wie es nur geht angeln...ob nun beim Spinnangeln oder auf Grund und mit Pose...schaden kann es nicht und ab und an bringts wohl den Bonusfisch, den andere nicht fangen.


----------



## jan_h (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Und wie erklärt ihr euch die Tatsache, dass selbst kapitale Fische regelmäßig mit noch so leuchtender Schnur in klaren Gewässern gefangen werden? 

Ich habe früher auch immer auf dezente Farben gesetzt, habe viel mit monofiler Schnur gefischt. Seit dem Umstieg auf geflochtene verwende ich allerdings nur noch gelbe Schnur und habe bisher keine merklichen Einbußen. Selbst in kleinsten und klaren Gewässern, auch Gräben, fange ich meine Fische.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



jan_h schrieb:


> Und wie erklärt ihr euch die Tatsache, dass selbst kapitale Fische regelmäßig mit noch so leuchtender Schnur in klaren Gewässern gefangen werden?


Die Frage ist nicht nach dem OB, die Frage ist nach dem WIE OFT.

Und wenn es um Hechte geht, die sind doch eh strunzdumm. |supergri|supergri|supergri *duckundweg*


----------



## vermesser (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



jan_h schrieb:


> Und wie erklärt ihr euch die Tatsache, dass selbst kapitale Fische regelmäßig mit noch so leuchtender Schnur in klaren Gewässern gefangen werden?



Tja, das kann ich auch nicht erklären. Ich seh das so...schaden tut es keinesfalls unauffällig zu angeln. 

Wenn es nix nutzt, fang ich trotzdem noch genausogut wie mit ner auffälligen Montage.


----------



## vermesser (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und wenn es um Hechte geht, die sind doch eh strunzdumm.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht  !!


----------



## jan_h (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und wenn es um Hechte geht, die sind doch eh strunzdumm. |supergri|supergri|supergri *duckundweg*


 
Ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen


----------



## Boendall (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wie? Du bist ein Schlumpf? |bigeyes :m


 
Och eigentlich bin ich nur gelegentlich blau wie ein Schlumpf, das betrifft aber selbst dann nicht die Farbe sondern eher den Zustand


----------



## snorreausflake (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



Boendall schrieb:


> Och eigentlich bin ich nur gelengtlich blau wie ein Schlumpf, das betrifft aber selbst dann nicht die Farbe sondern eher den Zustand


Warum seid ihr Schlümpfe blau ?
Weil wir saufen wie die Sau!
La la lalalalala |rolleyes

Warum macht man sich sorgen das ein Fisch ne gelbe Schnur sehen kann und im nächsten Atemzug hängt man nen knalligen Firetiger ran der ja sogar nix mit der natürlichen Nahrung zu tun hat|kopfkrat


----------



## jan_h (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Warum macht man sich sorgen das ein Fisch ne gelbe Schnur sehen kann und im nächsten Atemzug hängt man nen knalligen Firetiger ran der ja sogar nix mit der natürlichen Nahrung zu tun hat|kopfkrat


 
Mein Reden!


----------



## Nargos (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

ich fische eine gelbe powerline. bin zur zeit hauptsächlich auf zander untrwegs und die störts nicht. fische ohne fluorocarbon-vorfach und fange meine fische...


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

so, zwei Jahre sind rum, gibts irgend welche neuen Erkenntnisse?


Mich interssieren vor allem die *Hechte an klaren Voralpensehen*. 

Mehr Bisse mit unauffäliger Schnur, vorgeschaltetem FC, Stahl oder Hardmono?

Gruße
Kretzer

ps: chips hab ich auch da


----------



## Raubfischzahn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren hauptsächlich mit grünen Angelschnüren geangelt. Freunde von mir, mit denen ich öfters gemeinsam los gezogen bin, haben mit auffälligen Schnüren(rot, gelb, lila) geangelt. Konnte bei den gemeinsamen Ausflügen keine signifikanten Unterschiede feststellen. 
Die Fische (Zander, Hecht, Barsch) haben sowohl auf den Köder mit der auffälligen Schnur als auch auf die unauffällige Schnur gebissen. Dabei hat die Trübung des Gewässers keine Rolle gespielt. 
Aus Gewohnheit und reiner Überzeugung, angle ich dennoch überwiegend mit grüner Schnur. Diese ist für mich eine natürliche Farbe, welche auch so in der Natur zu finden ist.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Hey also ich habe bislang keine unterschiede festgestellt, ich fische zwar immer mit Flurocarbon vorgeschaltet aber dies ist nur für die Muschel/steinpackung gedacht. Ich fische eingtlich immer mit gelber roter weisser und Multicolour schnur und habe keine unterschied fest gestellt. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

mal danke für die beiden Antworten!

Es wird halt durch die eigenen, subjektiven Erfahrungen  schwer zu ermitteln sein.



Bei uns sagen manche erfahrenen Angler: "Mit mit Stahl fängst du nix, immer nur Flourocarbon, unsere Hechte haken eh immer nur knapp..."

Viele machen es nach, und wenn mann dann regelmäßig was fängt (Aus welchen Grund auch innmer) wechselt man normaler Weise nicht zurück, weil man ja weiter fangen will. 

Und für irgendwelche umfangreichen Doppelblindstudien die Zeit und Gedult fehlt.


ps: sorry, ich weiß es geht hier um die Farbe des Geflechtes und nicht um Stahl vs. Mono


----------



## biX (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Also ich hab auch schon in sehr klaren Alpenvorseen geangelt (Sichttiefen Ü 6 Meter) und da hat man doch einen extrem starken Unterschied bei den Raubfischen hinsichtlich farbiger Schnur, Stahlvorfach und Kunstköder festgestellt.

In der Abenddämmerung oder nach starkem Regen glichen sich diese Unterschiede im Fangen an, was doch sehr darauf hinweist, dass die Sichtigkeit eine wesentliche Rolle spielte.

Nach Umstieg auf Fireline Crytal, FC und Köderfisch am System lief es dann jedenfalls wesentlich besser. 

In Seen mit "normaler" Eintrübung" (Sichtweite 1,5 Meter) konnte ich allerdings keine Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## Eckbachangler (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Ich hab da keinen Unterschied zwischen gelber oder momentan roter Schnur gemerkt.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> so, zwei Jahre sind rum, gibts irgend welche neuen Erkenntnisse?
> 
> 
> Mich interssieren vor allem die *Hechte an klaren Voralpensehen*.
> ...



Ich fische an nem klaren Voralpensee, und kann dir sagen das ich mit grüner Schnur und 15m FC und dicken FC Vorfach mehr Fische ans Band bekomme als mit farbiger Schnur mit Stahl oder Titan-vorfach. (Sichttiefe bis 10m möglich)


----------



## pike-81 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Scheuchwirkung von farbiger Schnur*

Moinsen!
Die vermeintlich gut getarnte ,grüne Schnur fällt dem Hecht in vielen Situationen stärker auf, wie z.B. eine gelbe Schnur. 
Der Hecht raubt oft von unten nach oben.
Eine dunkle, grüne Schnur bildet gegen den hellen Hintergrund (Himmel) einen stärkeren Kontrast, wie eine helle, gelbe Schnur.
Außerdem erleichtert eine gut sichbare Schnur dem Spinnfischer die Köderführung.
Das Auffalligste an der Montage sind Wirbel, Quetschung und Knoten. Darum fische ich möglichst lange Vorfächer.
Größtenteils ist das aber zum Glück egal, weil der Raubfisch sich auf die Beute, also den Köder, fokussiert. Von daher fange ich meine Hechte mit dickem Titan UND 0,70er Hardmono.
Bei guten Sichtverhältnissen und schlechter Bißfrequenz werde ich aber mal den Tip von Wurschtsepp beherzigen, und ein paar Meter FC vorschalten. Man weiß ja nie...
Petri


----------

